# Speaking of good deals....Two Towers Special Edition-



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

....at Best Buy-JUST $24.99!!!!!(this isn't the boxed set with the gollum doll, but it is the four disc set)


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

I'll be picking it up on Tuesday!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I'll be picking up THREE on Tuesday.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Mine should be here today...shipped from Overstock.com last Wednesday.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

BBuy.... Usually the best prices for those launch day must have DVDs! $15.99 for most new releases......


----------

